# Expanded Metal Shelves



## nwdave (Dec 27, 2009)

I've noted that a lot of you use expanded metal shelves in your constructs.  I know that Galvanized is strictly forbidden, but that is the limit of my knowledge.  What do I need to be aware of in adapting expanded metal material to use in my GOSM and future projects?  What do you do to keep it from rusting?


----------



## rtom (Dec 27, 2009)

I usually use stainless steel


----------



## ddave (Dec 27, 2009)

Smoke a couple of fatties and a pork shoulder on it. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






There may be other things to be aware of as far as actually cooking on it, but once it's down to bare metal (all rust etc off of it) a good spray with Pam or wipe with Crisco and a couple of good smokes will certainly keep it from rusting.

The inside of this drum (except for the very top 2") was completely bare metal when I started using it. A spray down with Pam and several smokes later and no problem with rust.



Dave


----------



## omahasmoker (Dec 28, 2009)

if all you can get is galvanized metal shelves, just have them sandblasted to remove the galvanized layer.


----------



## dirt guy (Dec 28, 2009)

Our smokers are both big trailer rigs.  We leave the grease/smoke on the grates until we are getting ready for the next smoking session.  Then, we pull up to the hotsy and powerwash them with hot water (we never use soap).  The expanded metal is nice and clean--ready to be used.

I'm a bit paranoid, but I'd never use galvanized under any circumstance.  I HAD to weld some galvanized pipe in a poorly ventilated area once.  It made me sick and gave me a low-grade liver infection (according to the blood work).

Stainless is wonderful if you can find it and don't mind spending a bit more for it.


----------



## waysideranch (Dec 28, 2009)

Check out mcnichols.com


----------



## meat hunter (Dec 28, 2009)

If you have any salvage yards, I can almost guarantee you they have some there. Look in their stainless piles as well. I was lucky to find some of that for my smoker. Also, there are several sellers on ebay that will sell you expanded metal at a reasonable price. Check them out. Make sure you get a size large enough so it won't bend with the weight of the meat. I'd go for at least 3/4" and if you have a wide span for your self, you can always have one side like the front bent at a 90 to give it support.


----------



## mballi3011 (Dec 28, 2009)

I'm with bruce (dirt guy) with this one and I leave the grates sit till the next smoke and then clean them before I put any new meat on them. I usaully light the smoker and let it rip and get really hot and then scrap the grates and scrap off any yuck off of them.


----------



## nwdave (Dec 28, 2009)

Thank you Gentlemen, that's just the information I was looking for.  Off to Z-Recycling tomorrow to see what they've got in their stacks.  Also looking to see if there's something a good friend of mine can use for his BIG smoker build.  Got you covered Hoss.  Striper, I'm thinking of these for extra shelves for our GOSM's.  If there's enough, I'll pick up yours as well.

~Dave


----------



## striper (Dec 28, 2009)

Thanks Dave.


----------



## nwbhoss (Dec 29, 2009)

Thanks for the help Dave!!!!!
keep your eyes open for me


----------

